# Tv Philips 21pt6437/44 pantalla azul se apaga en segundos



## juliocgamboa (Ene 26, 2012)

Saludos colegas, se conecta el tv al C.A. al encender presenta pantalla azul sin video ni audio. en varios segundos se apaga como suelen hacerlo cerrandose horizontalmente. para volver a intentar encender hay que desconectarlo de nuevo al C.A. y volverlo a conectar,  de acuerdo a las mediciones los voltajes estan correctos. revise el TR. 095 y sus perifericos, repase soldaduras, bajé el Screen, y no he podido solucionar, agradesco alguna recomendacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

Probaste de ponerle audio y video por las rca ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2012)

mediste si están parejos los voltajes en cada uno de los cañones ?


----------



## juliocgamboa (Ene 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probaste de ponerle audio y video por las rca ?



Si mi hermano ya realice esa prueba, no reproduce A/V. gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mediste si están parejos los voltajes en cada uno de los cañones ?


juliocgamboa repito la pregunta
porque hago esa pregunta?
porque en el tv philip es muy común que se produzca esa falla de apagarse cuando uno de los cañones no emite correctamente,la solución es reemplazar el tubo o el viejo truco de los tres diodos desde las salidas de video hacia el jungla para engañar al circuito ik y evitar que el tv se apague,también es valido que leas el código de error en el modo servis para confirmar la falla 
seguramente sera el error numero 11


PD:
     si titila el led de estanby ,contalos cuantas veces y postealo
PD:
me olvidaba ay que ajustar el screen a 330v antes de que brille la pantalla


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2012)

Ahora digo yo, pantalla azul....... solo suponemos ya que no vemos, si se trata de la pantalla que se pone cuando no hay señal, o cuando faltan el R y el V?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

No  tiene audio y además se apaga a los segundos . . . .


----------



## juliocgamboa (Ene 27, 2012)

Amigo Rey-julien, El votaje en los cañones son identicos, el viejo truco de que me habla no lo conosco. Segun el manual de servicio en este chasis:tc8.1L ca No aplica el codigo de error. El led de stanby No titila y ya realece el ajuste del Screen a 330V y todo sigue igual.. Gracias por todo su aporte.ojala esto que le he dicho le de una nueva orientacion.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=95116.0
http://electronicosmx.comxa.com/fallas/fall_tv/fall_philips.html



http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?action=printpage;topic=95116.0


----------



## masaru (Ene 28, 2012)

si los tres cañones tienen la misma tensión , el video está muteado.

 Haciendo zaping con el remoto se puede eludir la proteccion por tubo mal.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

masaru dijo:


> si los tres cañones tienen la misma tensión , el video está muteado.
> 
> Haciendo zaping con el remoto se puede eludir la proteccion por tubo mal.


si pero igual se apaga ,ay que meterle tres diodos desde la salida de video hacia la patita (no me acuerdo el numero)
mira por acá es igual pero en philip,yo lo e echo infinidad de veces,resulta que los tubos que usa philip son medio berretas y siempre les pasa igual
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm


----------



## masaru (Ene 28, 2012)

Si Julien , ya sé .
 Solo como prueba rápida , cuando encendés le das al zaping antes de que arranque el tubo un par de veces hasta que caldee el cátodo y a veces queda encendido. 
Para repararlo es como Vos decís , tambien se puede optar por una limpieza o rejuvenecimiento.

*P.D.* viste quien volvió , anda con cuidado !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

si pero a juzgar por las preguntas ,no creo que tenga el conocimiento ni el instrumento para el rejuvenecimiento,mas simple y rápido ,los diodos.


----------



## juliocgamboa (Ene 30, 2012)

Para los colegas que siguen este tema, me consegui con el tr.245 en corto, pense que podia ser el problema por cuanto es alimentado con 9V. pero no solucione.


----------

